Do I need privacy policy or TOC for Landing page? - drcnyu
======
termsfeed
Generally you might need a Privacy Policy as you may be collecting personal
data through the landing page: email address, first and last name, and so on.
The Privacy Policy is required by law [1].

However, depending on your type of landing page you might not need the policy:

\- If the page is just a click-through page (i.e. the user would click through
to reach another part of your website), you don't collect data from users
directly. \- If the page is a lead generation page, then you're most likely
collecting data from users directly (i.e. web forms) and you'll need the
policy.

Keep in mind that regardless of the landing page if you use analytics tools
(like Google Analytics) or you have the remarketing code added (Google
Analytics remarketing, Facebook pixel etc.) you'll need the policy.

The Terms & Conditions is not usually required by law but it's useful to add
it when users are submitting personal data to you.

Look at the "clickwrap" implementation methods as well.

[1] We have a presentation on this requirement here:
[https://www.slideshare.net/termsfeed/privacy-policies-are-
ma...](https://www.slideshare.net/termsfeed/privacy-policies-are-mandatory-by-
law)

